# Double sliding doors, I thought it would be easy



## Aukai (Feb 2, 2021)

I have been wanting to put in a single track, and hang 2 overlapping doors for the inside garage opening. this would be an about 75% closure, 12-14' long. There are pages, and pages of these things, I just want something good. Most everything is hardware only, I would like to get the doors also. Does anybody have something that they like?


----------



## Dhal22 (Feb 3, 2021)

I built sliding doors recently,  mostly because I couldn't find the size I needed.   I wanted a semi private office room so came up with this idea.  The hardware was found on Amazon and I'm happy with it.   They will cut rails to your length off needed. 

The lumber is siding from Lowe's,  stained gray and whitewashed with ceiling paint.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 3, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 3, 2021)

Mike , can't help you on the doors but I'll share a memory . Back in 86 I bought my little brick rancher that the basement was ground level . I needed to get my equipment into it . I blew out the concrete block with the help of my FIL who was a carpender by trade . We framed it in for a 8 foot Anderson double slider . He instructed me to go up to 84 Lumber for some shingles to get the door in . Being a dumb arse masheenist I came back with two stacks of roofing shingles .  What did I know , I can still remember the look on his face .


----------



## Aukai (Feb 3, 2021)

I'm the same way, I do not know what you were supposed to do , was it for shimming? They sell them in small bags now.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 3, 2021)

Wood shims for the frames .


----------



## Aukai (Feb 3, 2021)

OOOH I"M smat yah!!!


----------



## Alcap (Feb 3, 2021)

I built these 9’+ each doors for my garage . The tracks are barn door tracks and hardware the frame of the doors are 2x6 metal studs . The corners were sort of ship lap ( might not be correct term ). sheet metal screwed together . I covered the outside with 1/2” plywood so siding and trim could be attached the space between had foam insulation with the inside 1/4” covering it  . Wasn’t very hard to make


----------

